# Considering returning to UK from Oz



## hilton (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi, 1st time poster just looking some advice on what to do as my mates out here have nothing balanced to say about thought of leaving Oz.

Ive been Oz 8months on WHV and have just recently got a job in my field after doing really tough work for 6 months. Despite the better working conditions I still feel homesick and long for home. My new company would be prepard to extend my stay but I dont want to lead them on much longer.

I would just like to know is it really that hard to get a job back home? Im a professional in construction industry and realise there wont be an abundance of jobs. I think its the fact of leaving a job (I get paid double here than my last job in Uk) and not having a job at home is whats keeping me here.

Im relatively young and have no family to support etc so I wouldnt need a massive salary to survive.

Ive heard the 6-9mths period in Oz is the toughest period for feeling unsettled etc.

Any thoughts or views would be much appreciated.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

We were warned by my OHs Australian uncle that homesickness can be awful and to be prepared when it happens.

We've been here nearly 4 years now so I have no idea what the job situation is like back in the UK (but I'm guessing it's far worse than here). Personally, I'd tough it out and as you're being paid more than you were in the UK save as much as you can. If after 4 months you still feel the same, assess it then. You will have the choice of staying for another year on a WHV, finding sponsorship or moving back to the UK.

You didn't mention where you're living in Australia. Do you have any positives? i.e. like the area/people/lifestyle etc etc?

Deep down you know the answer but at least give it a bit more time before making a final decision.

Dolly


----------



## hilton (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanx Dolly. Im in Brissy at the minute and cant fault the place, the people etc. I wouldnt say I have any negative feelings towards Oz its just the pull of friends and family at home.

My biggest fear is the thought of going home and trying to find a job and regretting leaving Oz!


----------



## Colindp (Jul 6, 2008)

It is a difficult obstacle to overcome and the pull of home is hard to ignore, my wife has found it particulary hard as she doesn't work and is home all day. 
Having said that she told me the other day that she now feels really settled and is happy for us to now apply for residency...we have been here two years. 
All I can suggest is that you give it a bit more time if you can......another factor to to take into account, I heard on the TV news this morning unemployment in the UK is the highest it's been for 17 years!!

Good luck


----------



## hilton (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks Colin, think the unemployment issue at home is whats keeping me going here and might eventuate in me becoming settled.

Thanks again.


----------



## nettyjohn (Dec 3, 2010)

hilton said:


> Thanks Colin, think the unemployment issue at home is whats keeping me going here and might eventuate in me becoming settled.
> 
> Thanks again.


Give yourself a bit more time to get used to being away from the UK.
I know family and friends are really important but it does seem as though Oz has a lot going for it.
The job situation here is quite bad.At the moment I only work part time,but last year I had to take a job that paid near enough the minimum wage (£6 per hour).
If I didn't have my partner living with me I would have really struggled on that wage.
We are trying to emigrate to Australia and it's no easy process.Came over last year and visited Perth and now it's our dream to live there.
Good luck whatever you decide.


----------



## 20vturbogaz (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi, I'm currently still in the UK and working in the construction industry and it's not in a very good way at all. it's going to take several years to get back to pre 2008 levels. I know big company's like carillion are actively looking to reduce there work force. So no good news over here sorry. 

I think your best bet is to stay put at the moment and extend your visa, see what the next couple of months bring. Then if you decide to return home I would try and get a job before returning ( if possible). 

Hope this has helped. 

Gary


----------



## cjmre76 (Apr 19, 2010)

Hang in there. Things are pretty grim in Blighty at the moment


----------



## SunnyBreeze (Jul 11, 2009)

Hey there Hilton, my suggestion would also be to stick it out in Oz a bit longer. Building up a network of friends in a new place is never easy and takes time. Hopefully you'll make some good friends as time progresses, which will help balance out the homesickness you currently feel.


----------



## daisysmith (Mar 5, 2011)

*don't leave Oz!*

Hello, We're a young couple in UK - both unemployed at the moment and it's absolute horror. Te benefits system is horrible and makes you feel like a second class citizen, you can't go on a holiday (as leaving the country while on benefits is not permitted) and you can't even leave the town without telling them. There are 2.5 million unemployed people at the moment and sometimes 100 applications are submitted for 1 job! My boyfriend has got 17 years of experience, I've got 13.
Don't leave Oz - it's the best weather compared with waiting for the rainy british summers here! No sun, no light, mud and grey. 
My advise is try to find friends and colleagues and be strong because there are people who dreaming to be in your position!
Good luck!


----------



## bornmw (Dec 22, 2010)

hilton said:


> young and have no family


Maybe finding a partner could get you rid of your homesickness?
I bet your "homesick" issues don't even come close to the family life madness


----------



## sollie (Jan 4, 2011)

bornmw said:


> Maybe finding a partner could get you rid of your homesickness?
> I bet your "homesick" issues don't even come close to the family life madness


hahahaha :clap2:wooo hooo!


----------



## beau_vallon (Feb 15, 2011)

Why not 'pretend' you're in the UK?
Ok, I know that sounds ridiculous but there is a virtual UK out there in much the same way there's a virtual Oz.
Join some UK based forums, scout the job sites and start applying. You'll get an idea of the job market from how your applications are received and get a sense of the mood of the UK from the social aspect of the forums.

I'm in the UK at the moment and it really is not at all positive. I work in the public sector and there is a great deal of anxiety, uncertainty and fear about the future. Budgets have not been cut, they've just disappeared. We are about to go through our third reorganisation in five years and each time the team shrink whilst the workload and responsibilities increases.

If you engage in casual conversation about life in the UK it may help you to refocus on what is good about where you are and that the benefits of staying far outweigh the homesickness.

When I was young I moved to Oman and after six months, despite the lifestyle, income etc just had to get back. I'll admit to regretting not giving it longer.
It's a tough one but if your thoughts are occupied by the pull of returning home it may be difficult to enjoy what you have there.

Good luck with your decision.


----------



## fenton84 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi Hilton,
I'm currently in the uk counting the minutes till I leave for oz on the 8th of July! I'm an civil engineer in scotland at the moment and have a good safe job, my plan is to go over to oz with WHV and hopefully get sponsored,similar to what it sounds like you have done, with regards to the uk Think the construction industry is over the worst of it and a few big jobs are kicking off, but it may take a bit longer to get back to the good old days!
Although the industry is over the worst of it I think survival is the only career path at the moment rather than progression! This is a big factor of me heading to oz,
I don't know about homesickness but I wouldn't advise it of you are looking to progress in your career!

Best of luck whatever you do!


----------



## Jen_21 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hi, I've always been told 1yr to 18mth to really feel at home somewhere. I have recently moved to a new area in the UK and feel dreadfully isolated and only now have I started to feel a bit more settled. It's been 9 months.
The biggest thing holding me back from emigrating is my family, job wise my UK job and the Oz equivalent pretty similar money wise and not enough to sway me....yet!
Despite the fact that I completely understand how desperately homesick you must be, I agree you should give it a but longer. You have nothing to lose by stating on, you can earn more and put some aside for a rainy day.

Have you joined a sports teams or swim club? Take up a college course or exercise class? When I got my new job I took on the role as my teams social secretary! I organise the team nights once a month, we have poker nights at each others houses, BBQs, nights out clubbing etc! Maybe have a BBQ at yours, invite workmates and their families? It might turn out that their partners know people in the same boat as you and you can network.

Just a thought, good luck xx


----------



## Neel1968 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi Hilton,
As so many people have said, stick on in there.
I am a cabinet maker and domestic electrician here in London.
Finding it very difficult to get jobs and stay afloat.
Cost of living is going up but job prices are being driven down as everone wants a better price.
Home sickness is always an issue but after about 18months you will feel more settled.
Good luck.
Neel1968


----------



## tabbys (Apr 11, 2011)

I've got friends that fi in the 'ping pong poms' category..they were out in oz for 4 years, got home sick and came back to the UK last year. Neither could get jobs and they have now returned to Brissy after a gloomy reality check. why dont you have a holiday back to the UK and see what you think. My advice would be to stick it out though and reep the benefits of being in Oz, good luck






hilton said:


> Hi, 1st time poster just looking some advice on what to do as my mates out here have nothing balanced to say about thought of leaving Oz.
> 
> Ive been Oz 8months on WHV and have just recently got a job in my field after doing really tough work for 6 months. Despite the better working conditions I still feel homesick and long for home. My new company would be prepard to extend my stay but I dont want to lead them on much longer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

The UK job market is poor. Going back there could be a massive mistake.


----------

